# Lost Hidraulic power on the 3 pt # Bolens 1502H



## Pedro SILVA (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello all.
My name is Pedro from Portugal sorry for my broken Inglish hope that any of the readers can give me a help on this one.
Im driving this tractor Bolens 1502H for about two wears without any problems this weak i lost the power on the 3 Pt linkage, without any load the system is capable to leaft and lower and mainten pressur.

All the very best.


----------



## Pedro SILVA (Nov 15, 2020)

Like most new tractors that have a lever valve or knob valve that is part of the safty end moving from place to place on the road in this model is only a lever that move the 3PH up and down.
This problem happen quickly after droping a load the 3PH don`t work any more, and it as no privius sine of the system beecame weekening.
The hidraulic oil is level with good aspect clean.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Pedro, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Check the hydraulic pump first. Install a pipe "tee" in the pressure line and see how much pressure your pump is producing. Should be 2000 psi - 2500 psi.


----------

